# Convert VP6 to AVI/MP4/FLV



## Sharma7 (Dec 13, 2010)

I need to convert the .vp6 format (by On2 technologies) to any popular video format, such as AVI, MP4 or FLV.
I tried using Moyea FLV Converter Pro 2, but it said it didn't support the format..
The reason I need a vp6 to avi/mp4/flv converter is that I want to convert some of the video files in my Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit (2010) game to a format that I can put in Adobe After Effects. I want to do some editing and make an intro with the file.

So my questions are:
1. What programs or whatever can be used to convert a vp6 file to AVI/Mp4/FLV (even paid programs, I just want to know)
2. Are there any other ways to convert vp6 using websites online that convert files for you?

Help is greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.

Also, correct me if I'm not in the right section of the forums.
I put it in Multimedia because its a video file.. But it could also go in "All other software".


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Convert VP6 to AVI
Aunsoft Flash VP6 Converter


----------



## Sharma7 (Dec 13, 2010)

Are there any other converters that you can use?
BTW thanks a ton dude. I searched it all over the internet.. The 1st link worked fine for me.. I owe ya one!
The only problem is that the one in the first link is in another language (there's instructions on the page that tell you what each button is, but are there any in english? Thanks again!


----------

